# BARNBURNER OR THE MAXABEAM



## gadge (Mar 17, 2007)

WHO HAS MORE LUMENS AND WHAT IS THE BEST ONE


----------



## BVH (Mar 17, 2007)

There's a ton of info on both of these lights in a bunch of threads. Lots of fun reading. The short answer is The BB has got a ton of bulb lumens (8500 or so IIRC) and VERY brightly lights a wide field of view for around 1000 to 1500 feet + or -. The MB, IIRC is rated at about 1000 bulb lumens or so but has those lumens VERY tightly focused so it throws a relatively small spot for a mile and a half or two. Very little, if any side spill.


----------



## Ra (Mar 17, 2007)

BARNBURNER !!!! If you want lumens output !!

or...

MAXABEAM !!!! If you want throw !!


Maxabeam throws about three times further ! But Barnburner has about 8 !!! times the lumens-output compared to MB!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## gadge (Mar 17, 2007)

I WOULD GO FOR THE BARNBURNER BUT YOU CAN NOT GET ONE


----------



## BVH (Mar 17, 2007)

The Xeray 50 Watt is pretty darn bright at about 5800 lumens, I believe.


----------



## LED61 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think the figures posted refer to bulb lumens, not lumens coming out the front end. But, I agree with the order of brightness pointed out.


----------



## BVH (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, I think you are correct LED61, bulb lumens, not exit lumens. 1st post corrected.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 17, 2007)

I also want to remind people that I was 1.9 miles away from the New London, CT lighthouse on a clear night, and the Barn Burner lit it up enough that I could distinguish features on it....so it also has a lot more throw that people give it credit for.


----------



## Ra (Mar 17, 2007)

But there are always the laws of nature involving surface-brightness of the source and reflector-diameter: 

A side by side comparishon between Barnburner and Maxabeam will absolutely be won by MB with at least 2.5 times the throw!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 17, 2007)

Ra said:


> But there are always the laws of nature involving surface-brightness of the source and reflector-diameter:
> 
> A side by side comparishon between Barnburner and Maxabeam will absolutely be won by MB with at least 2.5 times the throw!!
> 
> ...



I'm not disagreeing with you, Ra, I'm just saying that being able to see light from the BB hitting the lighthouse 1.9 miles makes it pretty damn useful as a practical throwing light as well. The MB has a whole other set of features, including UV, infrared, and if combined with binoculars, makes it quite unique and remarkable. I wish I had a MB as well...but no damn way I'm paying their ridiculous retail prices to get one.


----------



## NAW (Mar 17, 2007)

As Gadge himself has pointed out, the BB isn't a light that can be bought so easily. Only like 40 were made & sold to the public.

If I were you I'd get the less powerful 50W version. Its not as powerful but the 50 Watter is the second brightest(lumens wise) production HID light made.


----------



## Ra (Mar 17, 2007)

Ofcource Lux,

HID is a major improvement over Halogen on both lumens and throw !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Mar 17, 2007)

Challange accepted ! Should have both the BB and latest release version of the MB at the LA getogether .... stay tuned


----------



## BVH (Mar 17, 2007)

Excellent, Mr TB!


----------



## seery (Mar 17, 2007)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> Challange accepted ! Should have both the BB and latest release version of the MB at the LA getogether .... stay tuned


Oh boy...that's a loooong way to travel to see a shoot-out...but on the other
hand it would be fun and educational...arghhh...must not log onto Expedia...
must not log onto Expedia...


----------



## NAW (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't own a BB or MB but this is my impression on them. The BB is like a 200 lumens Surefire. And the MB is like your 3D cell maglite. The 3D cell maglite puts out very little light, but can throw far and has adjustable beam. Throw to donut. The Surefire will not throw as far but will light up a huge area.


----------



## TeflonBubba (Mar 18, 2007)

Ra said:


> BARNBURNER !!!! If you want lumens output !!
> 
> or...
> 
> ...


 
Ra said it… LUMENS vs. THROW



Which one you go for, depends on what you value…



The current version of the MB focuses with the touch of a button to a high precision one-degree beam, cutting the night like a laser. The beam has little spill focusing all of its energy on exactly where you point it. With this extreme throw, you can reach out and touch distance objects…



On the other hand, the BB is the lumens GIANT, outputting more light than any other unit that I am aware of… Beam focus is manual and less precise with greater spill to illuminate an AREA... The wow factor for each light is distinctive… Both are extreme - and I like both!


----------



## gammaray1965 (Mar 18, 2007)

I would have to agree with Luxluther about the cost. Also wondering why Xeray hasn't put in his 2 cents on this discussion! LOL


----------



## XeRay (Mar 19, 2007)

gammaray1965 said:


> I would have to agree with Luxluther about the cost. Also wondering why Xeray hasn't put in his 2 cents on this discussion! LOL


 
Because its "apples and oranges" and I have nothing to say which adds to what has been said by others.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 19, 2007)

NAW said:


> I don't own a BB or MB but this is my impression on them. The BB is like a 200 lumens Surefire. And the MB is like your 3D cell maglite. The 3D cell maglite puts out very little light, but can throw far and has adjustable beam. Throw to donut. The Surefire will not throw as far but will light up a huge area.




Good example, I got to play around with both on Saturday night.
The Maxabeam would light a small circle on the rock over 500 yards away better then anything but the tank light that was making the whole rock look like daylight when it was around 1200 yards away.

The Barn Burner lit the whole peak nice and the hill up to the peak and the field in front of the hill.

The LarryK did all of those very noticeably better. It was rather fun because once people saw the Barn Burner and were impressed I said,
"Yeah, but it's not that bright, BVH why don't you bring out your real bright light." When he turned on the LarryK everybody was REAL impressed, until they heard the run time  .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Mar 19, 2007)

Run time be darned!! Give me LUMENS!! (Said in the spirit and tone of this famous quote... "Damn the torpedos, full speed ahead")


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 20, 2007)

BVH said:


> Run time be darned!! Give me LUMENS!! (Said in the spirit and tone of this famous quote by JFK... "Damn the torpedos, full speed ahead")



:rock::tinfoil:


----------



## SDS (Mar 20, 2007)

I small detail but its not JFK that should be attributed with the Navy's first Admiral, David Farragut's torpedo quote.

Steve


----------



## BVH (Mar 20, 2007)

Opps, corrected my post. Good thing I didn't go into teaching!


----------

